# Baby Copperhead



## Booger2 (Apr 22, 2021)

Found this little 8in guy this morning on my driveway. He was dead from unknown causes but after research stated that copperheads have litters of 5-8 but up to 20, I'm a little concerned...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2021)

Definitely a young one. I'd keep any kids and pets in sight and keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2021)

Got the juvenile tail coloration


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 22, 2021)

Nothing to be concerned about anymore than normal. The snakes have always been there. Now you just know to be on your guard a bit more. Clean up your yard and make sure there's nothing for them to hide in or under and that's about all you can do.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 24, 2021)

Copperheads are everywhere around our area they love to get into sheds and other out buildings also, usually mice are in there. There are also a few cane break rattlesnakes in the area we live in. Last year a big one was run over just down the road from us. People that saw it were amazed that a big rattler was anywhere near here.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 24, 2021)

Booger2 said:


> Found this little 8in guy this morning on my driveway. He was dead from unknown causes but after research stated that copperheads have litters of 5-8 but up to 20, I'm a little concerned...


I used to have a Copperhead problem around my house. Killed them regularly in yard and always chopped up one or two every time I bushhogged field. I found 9 babies on my basement door step one time. I started catching every king snake I could find and turning it loose at house. I think I caught 8 one year. ( However long ago any statute of limitations for harassing non venomous snakes is ran out). Have not seen a Copperhead since. Funny thing is I have not seen a King Snake or evidence of one either, but they did their job.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 24, 2021)

A good old barn cat will keep them thinned out too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A good old barn cat will keep them thinned out too.


I think my porch cat got tagged by one a couple weeks ago. Leg swelled all up and he just laid around for a couple days, then the hair fell off part of his leg, looked like fang mark scars. He's about back to normal now.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

Just so you understand the copperhead.
It does not travel.
Not for food until it nearly starves.
They instead lye in wait for prey.
So in other words yes the rest of the brood is still nearby and not going anywhere.
Find mama and the babies won’t be born again in your area.
All other snakes that I know of do travel but not the copperhead.
Within 200 yards for life usually.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Just so you understand the copperhead.
> It does not travel.
> Not for food until it nearly starves.
> They instead lye in wait for prey.
> ...


I don’t know, man.  I had one happen up on me turkey hunting one time.  I can’t prove he didn’t come from within two hundred yards away but he’s not still there.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

I tried to back over one across the street from where I been campin for years. Bout a 3 footer last year that traveled at least 50 yards faster than lightning durin turkey season. I was unable to find him when I looked for him come deer season. Not sure which way he lied in weight.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I tried to back over one across the street from where I been campin for years. Bout a 3 footer last year that traveled at least 50 yards faster than lightning durin turkey season. I was unable to find him when I looked for him come deer season. Not sure which way he lied in weight.


He mighta just left.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> He mighta just left.


He got away and I missed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2021)

Son and I picked up one off the road a few years back, fresh kill in the neighborhood. I think the car in front of me ran over it, the blood was still wet. We took it home and skinned because it only got the head, beautiful skin. When we went to skin it my son kept saying it's pregnant, I thought it had just eaten something. He was correct, this is what it was.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 24, 2021)

I always wondered if a guy could get “stuck” by a little un while cleaning a big un.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I always wondered if a guy could get “stuck” by a little un while cleaning a big un.


YES!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow lotta great info!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

Prolly not by those but if ready they can later spring summer or fall


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeff C. said:


> Son and I picked up one off the road a few years back, fresh kill in the neighborhood. I think the car in front of me ran over it, the blood was still wet. We took it home and skinned because it only got the head, beautiful skin. When we went to skin it my son kept saying it's pregnant, I thought it had just eaten something. He was correct, this is what it was.
> 
> View attachment 1078273
> 
> ...


Did you take them inside and nurture them until they were ready to slither about on their own?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeff C. said:


> Son and I picked up one off the road a few years back, fresh kill in the neighborhood. I think the car in front of me ran over it, the blood was still wet. We took it home and skinned because it only got the head, beautiful skin. When we went to skin it my son kept saying it's pregnant, I thought it had just eaten something. He was correct, this is what it was.
> 
> View attachment 1078273
> 
> ...



Great shots, Chief. I skinned a huge diamondback one time that had little ones like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2021)

I skinned a copperhead once that had eight little fellers in there that looked like pink little nightcrawlers with heads and eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Did you take them inside and nurture them until they were ready to slither about on their own?



Scrambled them up with some butter in a skillet, shoulda posted in the cafe. ?


----------



## B. White (Apr 25, 2021)

Found this one close to the front door yesterday, but weren't no copperhead, nor baby, nor already dead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Just so you understand the copperhead.
> It does not travel.
> Not for food until it nearly starves.
> They instead lye in wait for prey.
> ...




Where did you hear this?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Where did you hear this?


Read it about a transmitter study put in a few copperhead’s Caught and
then released in the same area.
They were found within 100 yards of catch and release but traveled 200yards only in two years time.
I can’t remember where I read it but I read it. On the internet for sure.


----------

